# KA WA‘A, a luau at Aulani - ??



## jbkean

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nces-this-fall-at-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/

Anybody know more about this?? We're going in December and I want to be sure I don't miss making a reservation if/when it's available to pre-book! Do we think this will take place in one of the two main restaurants (will it replace Menehune Mischief dinner?!) or be its own thing? 

Any speculation?


----------



## DisneyWorldbuff

Going for Thanksgiving for our very first trip and I would love to know more about this too! I looked on Aulani's website and don't see anything yet. Maybe someone will have some more info soon.


----------



## crystal1313

I just read this too and was wondering if this will be in addition to Starlit Hui?  Or will Starlit Hui go away?  I hope not!  Sounded interesting =)


----------



## JJSinPA

I would love to hear more about this!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Awesome!  We will be there in February and will definitely be doing this!  I will be very disappointed though if the Starlit Hui goes away.


----------



## keaster

The Starlit Hui does not appear to be on the Aulani website anymore so maybe this is replacing it.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Really looking forward to this new luau and buffet, but would be pretty disappointed if the Starlit Hui were to be removed.


----------



## jlwhitney

We will be there nov 11-18 I hope it starts by then.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I am there 28 October fly out 4 November so hoping it will be available from 1st 

Can't find any more info out ... If anyone does could they kindly post

Thank you


----------



## pangyal

That's nice, so they are removing a great free activity/show and replacing it with a paid one. I was hoping Aulani would be exempt from the latest round of cash grabs but I guess not.

Sorry to be so cynical, but why can't they keep both? One has food, the other doesn't.


----------



## crystal1313

Hopefully Starlit Hui is staying.  They could do the paid show on the days the Starlit Hui is not offered.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Is it worth ringing Aulani direct to ask prices and when can book


----------



## jlwhitney

crystal1313 said:


> Hopefully Starlit Hui is staying.  They could do the paid show on the days the Starlit Hui is not offered.



Read somewhere it is ending end of sept.



eeyorefanuk said:


> Is it worth ringing Aulani direct to ask prices and when can book



Never hurts to call you just may not get an accurate answer or they just might not know yet.


----------



## AngPNW

I read this thread and my heart stopped, as we arrive for our first trip to Aulani on September 25th. Our kids were very excited to see the Starlit Hui. I called & spoke with a castmember at Aulani yesterday. He confirmed the last show will be September 26th. He couldn't reveal any info on the new show but said he's excited for what's coming up.


----------



## MouseOfCards

AngPNW said:


> I read this thread and my heart stopped, as we arrive for our first trip to Aulani on September 25th. Our kids were very excited to see the Starlit Hui. I called & spoke with a castmember at Aulani yesterday. He confirmed the last show will be September 26th. He couldn't reveal any info on the new show but said he's excited for what's coming up.


 Unbelievable timing! You're going to be one of the very last people to enjoy the show. Have a great trip!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I don't think it's fair to get rid of a free event to a paying one

Saying that I leave on the 4th November and am hoping to see the new event

I doubt we will be back to Aulani for a long time 

Mainly due to length of time to get there

I wonder when we can book


----------



## aulanidreamer

Following, one of our favorite activities at Aulani so we will be sad to see Starlit Hui go away...


----------



## iheartjily

This has me so upset. I have called for months and have been told that the Starlit Hui will be Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday, during my trip in October. I will be devastated if it is no longer a thing come the end of the month as it's something I was very excited about! How sad.


----------



## iheartjily

Called and confirmed, last day Sept 26


----------



## AngPNW

MouseOfCards said:


> Unbelievable timing! You're going to be one of the very last people to enjoy the show. Have a great trip!



Thank you! I just hope the show doesn't get cancelled due to weather, etc. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Poppins2010

Does anyone have an update on this.... when reservations will be accepted, price, etc?


----------



## NanMar

eeyorefanuk said:


> I don't think it's fair to get rid of a free event to a paying one
> 
> Saying that I leave on the 4th November and am hoping to see the new event
> 
> I doubt we will be back to Aulani for a long time
> 
> Mainly due to length of time to get there
> 
> I wonder when we can book



I leave on the 6th and called to make some dining reservations today. They told me that they don't have much information about it, but that it will start in the beginning of November and that I should be able to enjoy it before I leave. They are timing it to November because of the release of Moana which happens to be in November. Apparently she will be making some appearances as well.


----------



## kdonnel

If it is anything like the Luau at the Sheraton in Maui, it will be held on the same lawn as the Starlit Hui and those with rooms facing that way can enjoy the entertainment without having to pay for the buffet. At the Sheraton in Maui our balcony ended up just barely behind the stage and we were able to sit on the balcony and watch the show while we ate our take out pizza.  We were closer to the stage than most of the guests who paid to go to the Luau.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I was told to ring back in a few weeks 

I want to know


----------



## Spokavegas

And what about Thanksgiving?  Anyone heard if they'll be doing a buffet "feast" again?  I started calling months ago, and they told me that we should hear something by late august........and it's now mid-Sept.  Boo hoo! Trying to plan our holiday dinner!  LOL


----------



## cgattis

eeyorefanuk said:


> I was told to ring back in a few weeks
> 
> I want to know





Spokavegas said:


> And what about Thanksgiving?  Anyone heard if they'll be doing a buffet "feast" again?  I started calling months ago, and they told me that we should hear something by late august........and it's now mid-Sept.  Boo hoo! Trying to plan our holiday dinner!  LOL


Sorry, I don't have any news.  Just wanted to say I sympathize with you.  It's a lot of money to spend and then lose an amenity that was there when you booked.  Then you don't even really know whether there will be an alternative.  Just....sorry


----------



## LottiesMommy

I saw the page is live for the luau on Aulani's website.  It says, "Check back" for reservation and price details.  Thought I would add it here for those who are obsessively watching for details to make reservations like me...

Things I found interesting:  3.5 hour duration expected and seating is assigned at arrival, so plan to be in line early... sounds like a long night!

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/luau/


----------



## Grammy4Lizzy

All luaus are long affairs.


----------



## jlwhitney

I am more excited for this one than the free show since now we can just do this and not go off property for one . We will be ther nov 11-18 and really hoping it starts by then


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Ahhhhh I want dates


----------



## Sepo

jlwhitney said:


> I am more excited for this one than the free show since now we can just do this and not go off property for one . We will be ther nov 11-18 and really hoping it starts by then



Agree.  Many guests were going to various Luaus elsewhere despite the Starlit Hui experience.  Aulani retains them this way.  One nice part of the SH was that it was relatively short and sweet.  On the other hand, this adds another evening dining experience, which is needed imo.


----------



## jlwhitney

Sepo said:


> Agree.  Many guests were going to various Luaus elsewhere despite the Starlit Hui experience.  Aulani retains them this way.  One nice part of the SH was that it was relatively short and sweet.  On the other hand, this adds another evening dining experience, which is needed imo.



This is our first trip and looking forward to to. From research it does seem like another dining experience will be good. For us we like doing the Luau right on property since we have young kids so no travel time is nice and at very worst case scenario the room isn't too far away if need be (they should be good but you never know)


----------



## sasha

I am a positive person by nature, but this really, really disappoints me. We have been planning our first trip to Aulani for 18 months. It will be the first time our daughters will ever get on an airplane. I have put hours and hours of planning into this trip (made dining reservations, cabana reservations, Pearl Harbor reservations all on the first available day/time to make reservations). I am a planner. I am so incredibly bummed that we will not be able to see the Starlit Hui, and now it sounds like the new one won't start until November. We'll be there in October, so we totally miss out. Truthfully after putting out so much money on this "once in a lifetime" trip, we don't want to drop another $500 on a luau, especially since we don't drink alcohol, and my DH and daughters are very picky eaters. They won't eat luau food. That's why the SH was perfect for our family.


----------



## alohamom

sasha said:


> I am a positive person by nature, but this really, really disappoints me. We have been planning our first trip to Aulani for 18 months. It will be the first time our daughters will ever get on an airplane. I have put hours and hours of planning into this trip (made dining reservations, cabana reservations, Pearl Harbor reservations all on the first available day/time to make reservations). I am a planner. I am so incredibly bummed that we will not be able to see the Starlit Hui, and now it sounds like the new one won't start until November. We'll be there in October, so we totally miss out. Truthfully after putting out so much money on this "once in a lifetime" trip, we don't want to drop another $500 on a luau, especially since we don't drink alcohol, and my DH and daughters are very picky eaters. They won't eat luau food. That's why the SH was perfect for our family.



I totally understand where you are coming from and how you feel but if it makes you feel any better, I didnt think the Starlit Hui was that great. I work in the film and television industry so perhaps I am jaded and expect a certain level of quality but I felt the performances themselves were good, just not great. What I didnt like was sitting on the lawn, (didnt mind it for the movie night as we had much more space) jammed in with so many families with little fussing children who obviously needed to be sleeping, people who felt the need to stand up to film it and the overall sense of chaos. We missed it the first time we went to Aulani because the one night it was supposed to run it got rained out and was cancelled. This made me totally determined to see it this last August and I am glad I did but it honestly was not even close to the highlight of our trip. I think it gets hyped here on the Disboards quite a bit. You can see totally authentic luau type dancing at many other venues around the island for free as well at Ala Moana Mall in the lower level center stage, in Waikiki right on the beach and other seasonal programs that happen here and there, obviously not as convenient but certainly a little less Disneyfied Hawaiian entertainment.
Wow, that all sounded so harsh, I must need another cup of tea this morning or something, LOL! Aulani is great and there is so much to see and do, including just soaking up the atmosphere and going with the flow. I do think it they should have kept the Starlit Hui right up until the new paid event begins but having done SH once I dont feel the need to do it again, whereas we went over and over to Uncles storytelling near the fire, even though he only had a couple of tales to tell.


----------



## club924

I completely agree with alohamom. We are here right now and watched SH on Thu. Maybe I was expecting more based on all the hype from this board, but the show was just OK for us. We've seen tons of hula shows (and only 1 luau at Paradie Point) and we've seen much better. Check out the free ones on Waikiki or in Ala Moana mall. After the SH show, my husband and I agreed we would feel bummed if we had to pay for that. I'm hoping the replacement dinner show is better bc at the Disney price (I'm assuming it's going to be $$$), it better be as good or better than their next door neighbor's luau.


----------



## NanMar

So I was told that reservations should start mid-next week and the dates should be the first week of November but they don't "know" anything else about it yet.


----------



## twodogs

Agree as well with alohamom. We saw it in June for the first time. I wasn't bothered by the seating, but I just felt it was really short. I was expecting something much longer and grand, maybe like the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom or something (not the genre but the length and quality). We really liked SH, but would have been disappointed if it had cost extra. Our room overlooked the lawn, and we watched a little of it another night from there, but certainly didn't feel the need to see it twice in our 8 nights there. I'm sure the paid version they are planning is going to be more grand since it is 3 hours for the whole experience. 

Honestly there is so, so much wonderful stuff you have planned (I have been reading your posts as you were in early planning when I was in late planning!), your family will have an awesome time!  I think if I had to pick something to miss of all the things you listed (we did all the things you listed), I would have chosen to miss SH by a long shot. You will have a blast!!!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Here now and talked to "uncle " who said that monday is the last show. Feeling very lucky we get to see the last one.


----------



## keaster

We are going in March, I'm looking forward to seeing the pricing and availability for this!


----------



## keaster

sasha said:


> I am a positive person by nature, but this really, really disappoints me. We have been planning our first trip to Aulani for 18 months. It will be the first time our daughters will ever get on an airplane. I have put hours and hours of planning into this trip (made dining reservations, cabana reservations, Pearl Harbor reservations all on the first available day/time to make reservations). I am a planner. I am so incredibly bummed that we will not be able to see the Starlit Hui, and now it sounds like the new one won't start until November. We'll be there in October, so we totally miss out. Truthfully after putting out so much money on this "once in a lifetime" trip, we don't want to drop another $500 on a luau, especially since we don't drink alcohol, and my DH and daughters are very picky eaters. They won't eat luau food. That's why the SH was perfect for our family.



I agree with the other posters, don't let this put a damper on what will be a wonderful trip for you and your family! We could see/hear the Starlit Hui from our room our last trip, to us it seemed very short and and as others said there are other places to see a luau type show for free in other places!


----------



## jlwhitney

Experience an exhilarating and enchanting journey through Hawaiian history—and discover its deep cultural roots in canoe (waʻa) exploration, which brought the first ancient explorers to the shores of Ko Olina.


*YOUR LŪ‘AU ADVENTURE*
Beginning November 2016, join us for an unforgettable evening of family entertainment as only Disney can offer.

Make your way to the Hālāwai Lawn, where the festivities begin at 5:00 PM with seating and pre-show activities. Then get ready for a full evening of exhilarating song, dance and storytelling as you enjoy a lavish Hawaiian feast.

Highlights include: 

*Pre-show activities*, which may include traditional arts such as kapa printing, flower arranging and temporary kakau tattoos or pa‘i ai taro pounding.
*Lū‘au introduction and oli (chant) welcome*.
*Buffet dining*, including a carving station with suckling pig and prime rib, fresh local seafood, authentic island fare and enticing Asian specialties plus family-friendly offerings, kids' selections and a decadent dessert bar.
*Lū‘au performance*—an enchanting, often breathtaking production that brings the legends and lore of ancient Hawai'i to life.

Activities, performances and menu items are subject to change.
Show Less


*RESERVATION INFORMATION AND PRICING*
KA WA‘A Lū‘au is currently available only to Guests of Aulani Resort. For advance reservations, 
call (808) 674-6850 between 12:00 PM and 8:00 PM HST. 

When you reserve, you will need to provide your room reservation number and indicate your choice of seating package:

VIP Seating– $159 Adults/$109 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.
General Admission – $119 Adults/$79 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.

Prices include gratuities. Tax additional.

VIP Guests receive early check-in, priority up-front seating, complimentary alcoholic beverages and an enhanced welcome lei.

Please note: Advance phone reservations do not guarantee you seating. To complete payment and booking, you must visit the KA WA‘A Lūʻau Desk—open from 12:00 Noon to 8:00 PM daily—in the main lobby upon arrival at Aulani.


----------



## miked2023

So Menehune Mischief dinner is still a go though, right? I already have that and a character breakfast buffet booked. Once we add the Luau, that will be three buffets in five days! Seems a little much, no? Thinking about cancelling the Mischief though we're llready planing to go to Roy's and Monkeypod other nights. Not sure what to do. Any other restaurants I should look at? Sorry, don't want to hijack.


----------



## CrazyDisneyFather

So I just got off the phone  with the reservation center  and they said they are only taking reservations 60 days out.  I was trying to book for January and she said call back at 60 days.   They'll also said that they are trying to get the online reservation working for the luau but have been unsuccessful so far.   Not sure how much I trust this 60 day thing  as I have been told this regarding other items and have then been able to book them well before 60 days  .    Has anyone had any success booking anything further out than 60 days?


----------



## LottiesMommy

Has anyone had any success booking anything further out than 60 days?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I called Tuesday and left a message regarding a reservation for December. They needed my email address and when I called back to give it to them they at first said I couldn't reserve because it was more than 60 days and then suddenly she said," oh wait.  Here it is.  Ok"  and we were all set I guess.  Anyway, I am still waiting for an email confirmation so not sure what to make of it.


----------



## NanMar

The first one will be November 2nd and it will be offered on Wednesday and Saturday evenings. They can take your reservation over the phone but you have to pay once you check in, it is not guaranteed until you pay for it. I had read an article that said Moana would be there, but I can't remember where and they wouldn't confirm nor deny when I made the reservation.

KA WA‘A Lū‘au is currently available only to Guests of Aulani Resort. For advance reservations, 
call (808) 674-6850 between 12:00 PM and 8:00 PM HST. 

When you reserve, you will need to provide your room reservation number and indicate your choice of seating package:


VIP Seating– $159 Adults/$109 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.
General Admission – $119 Adults/$79 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.

Prices include gratuities. Tax additional.

VIP Guests receive early check-in, priority up-front seating, complimentary alcoholic beverages and an enhanced welcome lei.


----------



## Julie645

HMMM so we will be there the first week In Novmer and were planning to book an off site Luau. 
I feel like we should get a discount as guinea pigs that first week.
So torn


----------



## miked2023

Julie645 said:


> HMMM so we will be there the first week In Novmer and were planning to book an off site Luau.
> I feel like we should get a discount as guinea pigs that first week.
> So torn



Maybe double book it then (outside luau and aulani). Wait for the reviews to come it (assuming you'll get a few before your show) and if you don't like what you hear cancel. Depends on outside Luau cancellation policy also of course.


----------



## KBinCO

Are the prices of this luau fairly comparable to others in the area?


----------



## NanMar

KBinCO said:


> Are the prices of this luau fairly comparable to others in the area?


I think it is then again we don't know how the experience will be. We're going to the first show they give so we will be posting a review about it that night to help others.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

KBinCO said:


> Are the prices of this luau fairly comparable to others in the area?



It's a little bit more expensive. If you compare it to the Paradise Cove Luau next door to the resort, they only charge $85 for their basic experience. The VIP packages are a little more comparable to one another though.


----------



## nkereina

miked2023 said:


> So Menehune Mischief dinner is still a go though, right? I already have that and a character breakfast buffet booked. Once we add the Luau, that will be three buffets in five days! Seems a little much, no? Thinking about cancelling the Mischief though we're llready planing to go to Roy's and Monkeypod other nights. Not sure what to do. Any other restaurants I should look at? Sorry, don't want to hijack.



FWIW, we thought the Makahiki dinner buffet was very good. We went at 6:30, so not during the Menehune Michief dinner. I'd probably keep it because the luau will be a different experience.


----------



## NancyDVC

We just attended the Fia Fia luau at the Marriott Beach Club in Ko'Olina. They have 3 levels-regular, premium and elite. We paid $125 for premium and were upgraded to elite. They are definitely kid friendly. Lots of kids including some staying at Aulani. There is a kids buffet-mac and cheese, spaghetti and meatballs etc. The kids at our table seemed to enjoy it. They include everyone in activities before hand. All the performers are very friendly and willing to encourage audience participation by adults and kids. It is on Tuesday nights.


----------



## MouseOfCards

NancyDVC said:


> We just attended the Fia Fia luau at the Marriott Beach Club in Ko'Olina. They have 3 levels-regular, premium and elite. We paid $125 for premium and were upgraded to elite. They are definitely kid friendly. Lots of kids including some staying at Aulani. There is a kids buffet-mac and cheese, spaghetti and meatballs etc. The kids at our table seemed to enjoy it. They include everyone in activities before hand. All the performers are very friendly and willing to encourage audience participation by adults and kids. It is on Tuesday nights.


Wonder how Aulani's offering will affect the Fia Fia luau. Looking forward to the new reviews before our next trip.


----------



## jlwhitney

I can't wait to see reviews of Aulani's. Though I better go reserve it for our trip in 3.5 weeks...eek.I just hope the show is more than what the starlight hue was.


----------



## NanMar

jlwhitney said:


> I can't wait to see reviews of Aulani's. Though I better go reserve it for our trip in 3.5 weeks...eek.I just hope the show is more than what the starlight hue was.


I'll be posting pics on the 2nd


----------



## eeyorefanuk

NanMar said:


> I'll be posting pics on the 2nd



We will be watching the first show


----------



## Lauren1027

I got a reservation for the first week in December. Can't wait! I called to make my reservation and then got the email confirmation about a day and a half later. For anyone interested, we just booked the general admission and it comes with 1 complimentary drink.


----------



## MouseOfCards

NanMar said:


> I'll be posting pics on the 2nd





eeyorefanuk said:


> We will be watching the first show





Lauren1027 said:


> I got a reservation for the first week in December. Can't wait! I called to make my reservation and then got the email confirmation about a day and a half later. For anyone interested, we just booked the general admission and it comes with 1 complimentary drink.


Looking forward to your pics/reviews!


----------



## NanMar

eeyorefanuk said:


> We will be watching the first show


We will too


----------



## Elizabeth P

I just got reservations for the 12th, a Saturday. It was the only one available during our stay. I hope it's good!!! I am glad my kids got to see the Starlight Hui last year when were there, even if I could not (I was with the baby!)


----------



## jlwhitney

Elizabeth P said:


> I just got reservations for the 12th, a Saturday. It was the only one available during our stay. I hope it's good!!! I am glad my kids got to see the Starlight Hui last year when were there, even if I could not (I was with the baby!)



We are doing it the same night as well. I was suprised there was only one night for our week trip. I hope my kids survive it since we get in the day before.


----------



## KBinCO

Anxiously waiting for the reviews tonight!


----------



## jlwhitney

Another one looking forward to reviews!


----------



## CalifLynn

I guess we have to wait for everyone on "island time" to wake up this morning!


----------



## NanMar

Here is a short video of the keiki hula dance during the luau, Mickey and Minnie join them


----------



## NanMar

One of the dances


----------



## KBinCO

Thanks for the videos! How was it? I just realized I get a discount to Paradise Cove... is the Aulani luau one not to miss?


----------



## NanMar

KBinCO said:


> Thanks for the videos! How was it? I just realized I get a discount to Paradise Cove... is the Aulani luau one not to miss?



It's more of a storytelling, how the island came about and the story of Maui vs the sun. The employees are wonderful, such sweethearts and make you feel very welcome. The food is delicious. I have a video with a lot more on it but haven't uploaded it to my computer.


----------



## KBinCO

NanMar said:


> It's more of a storytelling, how the island came about and the story of Maui vs the sun. The employees are wonderful, such sweethearts and make you feel very welcome. The food is delicious. I have a video with a lot more on it but haven't uploaded it to my computer.



Did you have VIP seating or general admission?


----------



## Julie645

We went last night, but have never been to a Luau before so I have nothing to compare it to. 
They had activities for
The kids prior with live music as you arrive. Everyone gets a shell Lei and rum punch as they enter. They had stations for the kids to pound Poi, make flower bracelets, stamp cards and get tattoos. They dancers drew them on and I saw some adults doing this one as well. We had general seating and were back from the stage but near the middle aisle where there was a lot of action also so we felt very close to everything. Dinner was good. They had salad bar with salad, poke, lomi lomi salmon poi, and of course macaroni salad. Food bar with chicle pork and fish and carving stations with prime rib And a roasted pig.  My husband felt a little rushed trough the eat process, but we were one of last groups to get food and he is slow. They had a Keikei bar at kids height with chicken fingers. Pasta and meatballs and Mickie macaroni and cheese. The show was hosted by Aunty and her brother Noah and seemed very personal To their family and local area. Aunty teared up when talking about her mother.
They dancing was beautiful and the highlight was of course the story of Maui and the sun with the fire dancers. It felt bet intimate with Auntys walking around before just chatting with everyone and all the people at the stations were friendly and sharing of themselves and their culture. Overall I wasn't blown away in anyway but very content with our experience. My husband was really impressed also and the kids loved it but would do any of kid participation parts lol. I hope
That helps people.


----------



## Glide_Path

Thank you guys so much for the video and review so far.  Keep them coming.  Any real difference between VIP and general seating?


----------



## jlwhitney

For those that went, was it worth it? Do you think you would do it again?


----------



## cedricandsophie

We have been to aulani 5 times and going again in May 2017. We bring two adults, 'my daughter and her friend, both disabled. They loved the Starlight Hui for the crafts, the dancing, etc.  my husband liked it more than me. I refused to sit on the ground! The last couple of times the girls went on their own taking a pizza with them while we went to AMA AMA for dinner. I read the prices for the new luau somewhere and the best tables were about 130 a person with less for tables further away. I also thought there was an option to not eat but it still wasn't free. I don't think liquor was included. 

Personally I don't think any luau is worth the cost but if the girls want to do it we will probably pay.


----------



## NanMar

jlwhitney said:


> For those that went, was it worth it? Do you think you would do it again?



I wouldn't do it again. I think I had higher expectations. Definitely a few areas of improvement. Aulani has on site photographers and photo pass so I was expecting at least one picture taken with photo pass. Other luaus offer a photo at the entrance, they could've done a photo with Aunty and uncle at the entrance. Maybe have the photographers walking around and taking a picture of each family. 

It's Disney and the story of Maui was being told, but neither offered a photo opportunity. 

Other luaus you can gather around where they're cooking the pig, something not offered here. The pulled pork was at the buffet table already setup. 

I honestly regret going with this luau vs Chiefs luau or paradise cove.


----------



## jlwhitney

NanMar said:


> I wouldn't do it again. I think I had higher expectations. Definitely a few areas of improvement. Aulani has on site photographers and photo pass so I was expecting at least one picture taken with photo pass. Other luaus offer a photo at the entrance, they could've done a photo with Aunty and uncle at the entrance. Maybe have the photographers walking around and taking a picture of each family.
> 
> It's Disney and the story of Maui was being told, but neither offered a photo opportunity.
> 
> Other luaus you can gather around where they're cooking the pig, something not offered here. The pulled pork was at the buffet table already setup.
> 
> I honestly regret going with this luau vs Chiefs luau or paradise cove.



Boo, not sure what I we should do. I don't really care about the photography side honestly. But with a 3.5 year old and 10 month thought staying right on property would be so much easier.

But we leave in a week for Aulani so not even sure we could book something else.


----------



## Julie645

There was one photopass photographer running around. He got some pictures of my kids smashing the poi. I would of liked  a family photo also given we all had on our best Aloha wear.
I don't regreat it at all and would probably do it again at some point.. given the price point and the overall experience I wouldn't rush back if I went to visit again in a year or two but if it had been 5+ years I might do it again. Although I am curious about other Luau's in general. Another person I spoke to on the speedi shuttle ride home thought it was better than most Luau's in general. As someone else mentioned Luau's in general seem very high priced.


----------



## cgattis

NanMar said:


> I wouldn't do it again. I think I had higher expectations. Definitely a few areas of improvement. Aulani has on site photographers and photo pass so I was expecting at least one picture taken with photo pass. Other luaus offer a photo at the entrance, they could've done a photo with Aunty and uncle at the entrance. Maybe have the photographers walking around and taking a picture of each family.
> 
> It's Disney and the story of Maui was being told, but neither offered a photo opportunity.
> 
> Other luaus you can gather around where they're cooking the pig, something not offered here. The pulled pork was at the buffet table already setup.
> 
> I honestly regret going with this luau vs Chiefs luau or paradise cove.


That's disappointing to hear.  Thanks for being the guinea pig for all of us.  They put lots of folks in a crummy position the way they rolled this out  I think I'll stick with Paradise Cove.


----------



## BobNed

So one person wasn't thrilled with the experience and everyone has already condemned it.  Sad.


----------



## jlwhitney

BobNed said:


> So one person wasn't thrilled with the experience and everyone has already condemned it.  Sad.



We are going on sat still and not changing our plans. The two things the one person complained about don't bother me at all and we have never done a luau before. I am sure we will enjoy it and in the end we will have a 10 month old and 3.5 year old with us so the convenience is worth it.


----------



## KBinCO

BobNed said:


> So one person wasn't thrilled with the experience and everyone has already condemned it.  Sad.


Meh. I haven't condemned it, but was on the fence and on a tight budget, and we can save nearly $200 by doing paradise cove instead, so this is enough to help make that decision. If the reviewer had been blown away and said its not to be missed, maybe I would have reevaluated.


----------



## Julie645

My husband did feel it was one of the top three highlights of our whole trip. I thought the conenvience was worth it. I am not the type of person who would do a Luau every time we visit Hawaii because of the cost I think it is a once in a while thing. I would do it again in 5 years if at Aulani. If you go strike up a conversation with the performers. The people were so warm and friendly. I really don't think you will be disappointed overall. Maybe it doesn't take the Luau experience to the next level, but it is very good performance with very talented performers.


----------



## cgattis

BobNed said:


> So one person wasn't thrilled with the experience and everyone has already condemned it.  Sad.


I think it's sad that Disney keeps taking away free experiences then adding them back with cupcakes and charging for them.  Not apologizing for that opinion, either, especially at the price points.

However, some of the Paradise Cove pre-show activities sound like thins my kids would really enjoy, and the ones at Aulani are mostly stuff we can do anytime at the resort.  Not to mention the cost difference, which on a 2-week trip, can at least help a little.

Sorry you think I'm "sad."


----------



## Julie645

I have to agree with the activities. My kids went to Aunty's Aloha part the next day at the beach house and did the same flower bracelet and stamping activites as from the Luau the night before. The tattoos were fun because they said you got the tribal tatoo you deserved the guys drew cool designs or pictures with sharpies basically but it was kind of fun and had the longest line. My kids also enjoyed the smashing the Taro into Poi. The liked the other activities too but those were repeats of other things you can do at the resort in other areas


----------



## jlwhitney

cgattis said:


> I think it's sad that Disney keeps taking away free experiences then adding them back with cupcakes and charging for them.  Not apologizing for that opinion, either, especially at the price points.
> 
> However, some of the Paradise Cove pre-show activities sound like thins my kids would really enjoy, and the ones at Aulani are mostly stuff we can do anytime at the resort.  Not to mention the cost difference, which on a 2-week trip, can at least help a little.
> 
> Sorry you think I'm "sad."



There has been one show of it and like all things it will probably be tweeked in the coming months. From alot of researching it sounded like most people weren't thrilled will the Starlight Hui. It totally makes sense for Aulani to do a Luau to compete against the others.

In the end not one places show is going to fit everyone's needs.


----------



## Glide_Path

Just booked Sat 11/26 over the Thanksgiving weekend.  Here's my experience.

-I had to call twice over the span of 3 days before a reservationist called back.  Guess they're really backed up.
-Was asked to pay in full with a credit card, cancel-able up to 48 hours prior.
-VIP seating was sold out, so I booked general seating.  I specifically asked, and was told that the view is almost the same as the VIP, the biggest difference is with the unlimited alcoholic drinks that comes with the VIP.  Don't know how true that is.  Hopefully, someone can chime in.


----------



## DVCTigger

I was at Aulani for the first luau last week.  Though I didn't go to the luau, we were in a room that overlooked the luau lawn.  We watched from our balcony and really enjoyed the show, of course, it was free for us.  They use the main stage as well as a smaller one in the center of the lawn and two in the back.  So there are some views closer to more people.  You can see from the photo that there aren't too many seats, and I would think most have a pretty good view.


----------



## cgattis

DVCTigger said:


> View attachment 205857 I was at Aulani for the first luau last week.  Though I didn't go to the luau, we were in a room that overlooked the luau lawn.  We watched from our balcony and really enjoyed the show, of course, it was free for us.  They use the main stage as well as a smaller one in the center of the lawn and two in the back.  So there are some views closer to more people.  You can see from the photo that there aren't too many seats, and I would think most have a pretty good view.


Soooo, what was your room number??? LOL  I'll bet it will soon become a premium view category. But if everyone just stays shhhhhhhh, maybe not before my trip!! LOL

Seriously though, thanks SO much for that pic.  GREAT to know the setup.  Still think we'll do Paradise Cove instead, but if somebody likes intimate, this is definitely that.


----------



## DVCTigger

We were in room 1575, a dedicated 2 bedroom, island view!


----------



## jlwhitney

DVCTigger said:


> We were in room 1575, a dedicated 2 bedroom, island view! View attachment 205972


 I want that room, we check in tomorrow and have a dedicated island view 2 bed!!!!! Maybe I will be lucky, we do have the luau booked for sat, the only showing for the week.


----------



## jlwhitney

We just did the luau tonight and loved it! We have nothing to compare to but still would do it again on a future trip, maybe not every trip but def again. The food was very good, and the whole show was excellent. I am dead tired so feel free to ask questions and will answer tomorrow.


----------



## kimszath

jlwhitney said:


> We just did the luau tonight and loved it! We have nothing to compare to but still would do it again on a future trip, maybe not every trip but def again. The food was very good, and the whole show was excellent. I am dead tired so feel free to ask questions and will answer tomorrow.


jlwhitney, what room did you end up getting? Did you make a request for that room or one near it? The last time we went (2 years ago), we didn't get close to where we asked, but still had a great ocean view. Wonder what they'll call that one... island/luau view?


----------



## jlwhitney

kimszath said:


> jlwhitney, what room did you end up getting? Did you make a request for that room or one near it? The last time we went (2 years ago), we didn't get close to where we asked, but still had a great ocean view. Wonder what they'll call that one... island/luau view?


 
We never put in a request. We don't have a view of it but no biggie since the only one this week was the one we went to.


----------



## beequeen

After calling Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and getting a recording, someone finally called me back on Sunday.  They are only taking reservations 60 days out.  Wish that info was on the recording I got when I called.  Frustrating!


----------



## jlwhitney

beequeen said:


> After calling Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and getting a recording, someone finally called me back on Sunday.  They are only taking reservations 60 days out.  Wish that info was on the recording I got when I called.  Frustrating!



If you had read on the website they give the hours the phone line is open, but its stated in Hawaiian time and also states up to 60 days.

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/luau/


----------



## Kelbelle123

jlwhitney said:


> If you had read on the website they give the hours the phone line is open, but its stated in Hawaiian time and also states up to 60 days.
> 
> https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/luau/


I am frustrated with the info provided on the website. It says to call 60 days prior to arrival.  I called 60 days prior to my arrival and they told me to call back 60 days prior to the luau.  However, it is not listed what days the luau is on.  It says to check the daily IWA which is not posted 60 days out.  Perhaps if they had clearer info on the website they would be able to control the call volume.  I did send an email to Aulani regarding this issue.


----------



## jlwhitney

Kelbelle123 said:


> I am frustrated with the info provided on the website. It says to call 60 days prior to arrival.  I called 60 days prior to my arrival and they told me to call back 60 days prior to the luau.  However, it is not listed what days the luau is on.  It says to check the daily IWA which is not posted 60 days out.  Perhaps if they had clearer info on the website they would be able to control the call volume.  I did send an email to Aulani regarding this issue.



Luau is Wed and sat for the most part unless there is an already scheduled event (like a wedding ) that was set in place before they planned the luau.


----------



## beequeen

I called during the correct times.  I still got a recording, promising me I would get a call back within 24 hours. It took 4 days.


----------



## CrazyDisneyFather

I have been calling everyday since Monday and have left several voicemails and have yet to receive a returned phone call!  Maybe the famous Disney service isn't so famous in Hawaii?


----------



## jlwhitney

CrazyDisneyFather said:


> I have been calling everyday since Monday and have left several voicemails and have yet to receive a returned phone call!  Maybe the famous Disney service isn't so famous in Hawaii?



So strange when we booked got throught on first call and booked it.


----------



## jodybird511

I called and got voicemail--I didn't leave a message, but they called me back anyway...within probably 20 mins!  Then I was able to schedule with no issues.


----------



## calliopeclimber

Any more updates on the VIP vs General admission? We're traveling in February so have a while to decide, but I'm curious if the VIP is worth the additional cost.


----------



## jlwhitney

calliopeclimber said:


> Any more updates on the VIP vs General admission? We're traveling in February so have a while to decide, but I'm curious if the VIP is worth the additional cost.



If you drink alcohol alot then it could be worth it. VIP gets unlimited alchohol as well as soda (and maybe tea coffee). general only gets 1 complimentary drink (all the same alcholic or non) and water.


----------



## Russ P

I need more reviews!!! We go in February and want to do a Luau with our 3 kids.  However, I haven't seen enough reviews to determine if we should do Disney or Paradise Cove.   The picture from the hotel room solidifies that if we do Disney, i will be happy with the general admission.  I can't believe how small it is.  (Im happy about that)


----------



## Starduck

We went to Aulani's Ka Wa'a luau last night and thought it was wonderful -- totally different from the Starlit Hui and very different (and better) than the typical luau.  It basically tells the story of story of life in the Ko Olina/Ewa area from the first settlements to the eventual resort development, and no one tells a story better than Disney.  The cast was great, the pre show activities were fun, and the food was excellent.  We had VIP tickets and thought the extra cost was well worth it for us.  There seemed to be many more tables going much further back than those shown in the photo posted above, possibly because Wednesday's luau had been cancelled due to high winds, but with the VIP seating we were very close to the main stage.  VIPs also get in earlier and have a few minutes of the pre show activities all to themselves, and VIPs get a much better lei.  VIP also get unlimited alcoholic beverages (not important to us).  However, the added cost for VIP tickets is substantial, on top of a high regular cost, and certainly might not be worth it for everyone, especially people with a large party.


----------



## Russ P

Thank you for that info. It definitely helps the decision making process. We thought about the VIP tickets, but have a party of 7, 3 of which are children ranging from 7 years old to 2 years old.  

It kills me to spend that kind of money for kids who won't remember or appreciate it.   

But I do like being up close.


----------



## Russ P

jlwhitney said:


> Experience an exhilarating and enchanting journey through Hawaiian history—and discover its deep cultural roots in canoe (waʻa) exploration, which brought the first ancient explorers to the shores of Ko Olina.
> 
> 
> *YOUR LŪ‘AU ADVENTURE*
> Beginning November 2016, join us for an unforgettable evening of family entertainment as only Disney can offer.
> 
> Make your way to the Hālāwai Lawn, where the festivities begin at 5:00 PM with seating and pre-show activities. Then get ready for a full evening of exhilarating song, dance and storytelling as you enjoy a lavish Hawaiian feast.
> 
> Highlights include:
> *Pre-show activities*, which may include traditional arts such as kapa printing, flower arranging and temporary kakau tattoos or pa‘i ai taro pounding.
> *Lū‘au introduction and oli (chant) welcome*.
> *Buffet dining*, including a carving station with suckling pig and prime rib, fresh local seafood, authentic island fare and enticing Asian specialties plus family-friendly offerings, kids' selections and a decadent dessert bar.
> *Lū‘au performance*—an enchanting, often breathtaking production that brings the legends and lore of ancient Hawai'i to life.
> 
> Activities, performances and menu items are subject to change.
> Show Less
> 
> 
> *RESERVATION INFORMATION AND PRICING*
> KA WA‘A Lū‘au is currently available only to Guests of Aulani Resort. For advance reservations,
> call (808) 674-6850 between 12:00 PM and 8:00 PM HST.
> 
> When you reserve, you will need to provide your room reservation number and indicate your choice of seating package:
> VIP Seating– $159 Adults/$109 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.
> General Admission – $119 Adults/$79 Keiki (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for keiki under 3.
> 
> Prices include gratuities. Tax additional.
> 
> VIP Guests receive early check-in, priority up-front seating, complimentary alcoholic beverages and an enhanced welcome lei.
> 
> Please note: Advance phone reservations do not guarantee you seating. To complete payment and booking, you must visit the KA WA‘A Lūʻau Desk—open from 12:00 Noon to 8:00 PM daily—in the main lobby upon arrival at Aulani.


Can anyone tell me the cost of the drinks at the Luau? I am trying to determine if it is financially sound to go VIP or General Admission and pay for drinks.
Thanks


----------



## eculmone

I'm upset. They took more than 3 days to call me back and they left a number which I called and got put on hold for 10 minutes only to have to leave a message again. Needless to say, after a full week I finally got in touch with them only to be told VIP was sold out and only general admission is now available for our upcoming stay January 4th. Can anyone comment on general seating for the Luau. I liked the unlimited drinks, but could we order more than the one that is included with general admission. AND I'm hoping we have good seating?


----------



## CrazyDisneyFather

I too had the same experience.  After leaving 3 different voicemails I finally called the front desk phone number and asked for a manager where I voiced my dissatisfaction with their lack of response.  I got a call back 15 minutes latter and was then able to book the event.  I was told that general seating is just first come first serve and that people start lining up around 4:30PM for the 5:30 start time.  She said that event holds about 350 people so like everything else Aulani, get their early!  I don't have any information about the drinks. Sorry.


----------



## LCC

eculmone said:


> Can anyone comment on general seating for the Luau. I liked the unlimited drinks, but could we order more than the one that is included with general admission. AND I'm hoping we have good seating?



I'm here now and this is the set up for the luau tonight. Everything looks pretty close. The stage is the center square.


----------



## eculmone

Thanks for the info


----------



## LottiesMommy

We were here tonight and did VIP.   My best recommendation would be to get there early... Whether vip or not.   We got in line about 4:45 and entry was around 5:00 for VIP.  I think closest seats are given to those first in line.   We were seated right at stage.

The line for tattoos gets pretty long so do that activity first.  By 5:30 my daughter had done all the activities but there was still a line of people coming in.   In other words you either wait at the activities or you wait at the table...   We ended up waiting at the table for about 25 minutes before dinner started.  

There was never a line for drinks which was unexpected.  They had coffee and tea available too which was nice.

We got pretty chilly just sitting there so we were happy to have light jackets  to put on after the sun went down.

It was fun.  Vip was great, but I don't think it makes or breaks the experience.


----------



## michellekcm

eculmone said:


> I'm upset. They took more than 3 days to call me back and they left a number which I called and got put on hold for 10 minutes only to have to leave a message again. Needless to say, after a full week I finally got in touch with them only to be told VIP was sold out and only general admission is now available for our upcoming stay January 4th. Can anyone comment on general seating for the Luau. I liked the unlimited drinks, but could we order more than the one that is included with general admission. AND I'm hoping we have good seating?



Did they take into account your time differences when they called you back? I haven't left a number because, being from Australia, I don't really want a phone call in the middle of the night, but I can't ever get through.


----------



## eculmone

No they didn't unfortunately. So be prepared. I had heard they were working out the kinks so I was prepared but it was a bit frustrating. I would have loved to have just left an email but the actual phone calls left me on hold for quite a while at least half a dozen times and I'm afraid to see my phone bill  BUT It's Hawaii and our first Luau and I won't be at work AHHHHHHHHH! I'm so happy. Now I'm wondering if this is truly a Luau? What activities are we in for? Our dd is 18 and I'm hoping for an authentic Luau experience. Does anyone know? My other question would be what if we didn't wait in line for hours? Someone had said 'There's not a bad seat in the house'? I had thought it was assigned seating so unfortunately we may have to wait for our friends who are joining us if we want to sit together? Or do we get in and 'hold' the seats for our friends? This doesn't feel organized but any advance info is helpful. Thanks


----------



## LCC

We watched from our balcony last night (and watched the lawn movie from here as well earlier in the week) and we did see 2-3 empty tables (long tables) towards the back.  So it looks like they seat people as you come in to fill in all the spots (i.e not preassigned seating). The activities were optional and looked mostly kid focused. 

I would say this is an authentic Disney luau. If you've been to any of the Disney resorts and have seen their shows, I think you'll find that this one is high quality, engaging, well produced, but, well, Disney. Which I like. I've seen several reviews on other threads about  other luaus people liked. 

A picture below last night to show about "not a bad seat in the house."  It's dark, but you can see they also have dancers in the middle of the show, as well as on the stage. Refer to my pic a few posts back to get your bearings on this pic. Stage at the top, tables on the left and right, dancers in the center.


----------



## eculmone

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## tankin

For those that have gone, what's the dress like? Some of the kids look more dressed up than I'd expect at a Disney event...
8 days!

Thanks


----------



## shaunacb

LCC said:


> We watched from our balcony last night (and watched the lawn movie from here as well earlier in the week) and we did see 2-3 empty tables (long tables) towards the back.  So it looks like they seat people as you come in to fill in all the spots (i.e not preassigned seating). The activities were optional and looked mostly kid focused.
> 
> I would say this is an authentic Disney luau. If you've been to any of the Disney resorts and have seen their shows, I think you'll find that this one is high quality, engaging, well produced, but, well, Disney. Which I like. I've seen several reviews on other threads about  other luaus people liked.
> 
> A picture below last night to show about "not a bad seat in the house."  It's dark, but you can see they also have dancers in the middle of the show, as well as on the stage. Refer to my pic a few posts back to get your bearings on this pic. Stage at the top, tables on the left and right, dancers in the center.
> 
> View attachment 211329


Can I ask what room you were in to have a view of the luau and the movie?  We are doing 1 bedroom island garden view, and our kids go to bed early (especially with time change), so I would love to be able to experience this from our balcony! Thanks!


----------



## LCC

I was in room 973. I requested a high room ending in 73 or 79 so I could get an island view room with a little bit of ocean view.


----------



## LCC

tankin said:


> For those that have gone, what's the dress like? Some of the kids look more dressed up than I'd expect at a Disney event...
> 8 days!
> 
> Thanks




If people were dressed up it wasn't likely because there were lots of photo opportunities.


----------



## shaunacb

LCC said:


> I was in room 973. I requested a high room ending in 73 or 79 so I could get an island view room with a little bit of ocean view.


What type of room was that one? We are doing a 1 bedroom. Wondering if I should request that number


----------



## LCC

shaunacb said:


> What type of room was that one? We are doing a 1 bedroom. Wondering if I should request that number



973 is a studio. 971 is a 1 bedroom, I believe. Check out the disboard DVC page for Aulani and you'll find pictures of the views for a lot of rooms.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/aulani-villas-views-updated-12-21-2016.2907389/


----------



## Robin"D"

For those who are DVC, does anyone know if there will be a DVC discount for the luau?

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## aulanidreamer

I am guessing not unless they have a hard time consistently selling out tickets.


----------



## algae

Robin"D" said:


> For those who are DVC, does anyone know if there will be a DVC discount for the luau?



No DVC discounts on any food at Aulani so far. Only merchandise and service discounts.


----------



## Robin"D"

thank you


----------



## Chachiness

Has anyone heard if Ka Wa'a may get cancelled? We will be at Aulani for a week in May 2017 and called to make reservations when we were exactly 60 days out.  They said they didn't have the May calendar yet and stated to call back after Monday of this week.  Today is Tuesday, 3/14/17 so I called.  Again, they didn't have the calendar.  I probed a little more and she said "they are trying to figure out the possible new location.  But Disney Corporate hasn't made the decision yet."  I then said "well, that's a little strange.  What do you suggest I do if I want to make sure we reserve at least one date when we are there."  She said "we can take your name and number so we can let you know as soon we find out" I then asked "oh no...is it possible they may not even have Ka Wa'a when we arrive in May?"  She then said "yes - that is a possibility. I'm sorry."  I was so looking forward to this show -


----------



## kimszath

Why is the luau being canceled? Did I miss something?


----------



## Tracy Pratt

I have also bee calling for over a week. They just keep telling me they don't have the schedule yet for May. We are arriving May 6. I'm going to be so sad if they cancel it. We will be there with a 4 year old and a 2 year old and like the idea that the luaua is on property if the 2 years old can't hang the whole time.


----------



## Chachiness

Tracy Pratt said:


> I have also bee calling for over a week. They just keep telling me they don't have the schedule yet for May. We are arriving May 6. I'm going to be so sad if they cancel it. We will be there with a 4 year old and a 2 year old and like the idea that the luaua is on property if the 2 years old can't hang the whole time.



If you hear anything please let us know!  We have a 5 and almost 2 year old - we are going to the Polynesian Cultural Center on May 11 but opted for just the general admission (sans Luau) because we wanted to do the one on property....I sure hope the "calendar for May" suddenly appears.


----------



## Chachiness

Update!!  Calendar was available when I called today - they are renovating the lawn so there is a new location for the Luau in May.  Whew!


----------



## Tracy Pratt

Chachiness said:


> Update!!  Calendar was available when I called today - they are renovating the lawn so there is a new location for the Luau in May.  Whew!


The Luau will be inside in May, with no fire dancers


----------

